# Hamburg Open 2011



## Yes We Can! (Mar 27, 2011)

30th April + 1st May
http://cube.hackvalue.de/hh11/s/en (website)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HamburgOpen2011 (WCA-page)

Limit of participants is 90 according to the organizers.
Entrance fee is 5€ for Saturday and 10€ for Sunday.

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
3x3 BLD
Multi BLD
OH
Fewest Moves
Pyraminx
Square-1
Magic
Master Magic

unofficial:
Team solving
Team BLD

Can't wait  I signed up for everything


----------

